# Another shameless post



## AR-15 (Aug 26, 2016)

Didn't really want to bring this up as I'm sure it was just an oversight by the wonderful members here at Anasci but I never received all my free gear for reaching 200 quality posts.  So I figured I'd give everyone advanced notice that I'm about to hit 300! 
    And just so you guys dont spend countless hours trying to surprise me with exactly what I need I figured I'd save you the trouble and just give you a list. 
    1.) Tren Ace
    2.) Anadrol
    3.) Test ( I prefer Sust)
    4.) D-bol
   If there's anything else you'd like to throw in there anything would be fine as I'm not real picky. Lol THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!!

   ....AR....


----------



## Sully (Aug 26, 2016)

Magnus went back and reviewed your posts and determined that you're only at 10 quality posts. He'll notify you when you've actually reached the required number of quality posts to receive free stuff. Don't hold your breath, though.  I'm over 1000 posts and still haven't received mine either. The bar is much higher around here than other boards.


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 26, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Magnus went back and reviewed your posts and determined that you're only at 10 quality posts. He'll notify you when you've actually reached the required number of quality posts to receive free stuff. Don't hold your breath, though.  I'm over 1000 posts and still haven't received mine either. The bar is much higher around here than other boards.



I think it was only 7. Congrats AR,  you have a 1/2 tab of underdosed var coming


----------



## rangerjockey (Aug 26, 2016)

by the time most of us reach 300 "quality" posts we wont be even able to lift a weight....so in the mean time, take advantage of our sponsors


----------



## squatster (Aug 28, 2016)

I am at 2 quality  posts


----------



## Sully (Aug 28, 2016)

rangerjockey said:


> by the time most of us reach 300 "quality" posts we wont be even able to lift a weight....so in the mean time, take advantage of our sponsors



I dunno, Amber seems to be racking up quality posts quick, fast and in a hurry.


----------



## Sully (Aug 28, 2016)

squatster said:


> I am at 2 quality  posts



Seriously? You really think it's that high? :headbang:


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 28, 2016)

WOO HOO!!!! Man its gonna take a fucking army to pry my happy ass away from my mailbox until that 1\2 tab of Var shows up. Its underdosed at that. Shit Magnus you really know how to make a brother feel special. I mean I'm gonna be riding an emotional tidal wave for who knows how long. I'm actually starting to tear up. This is one of those days that will stick with me till they day they throw that first shovel of dirt on my head. THANK YOU! THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!!! 

   Oh and just to clarify I am the guy that pointed it out that Lil'Sully was being trolled by a fake woman so I think I should get like maybe a half credit on that thread so technically I believe I have 10.5 quality posts. Hmmmm my penis is 10.5 too. Whats the chances of that happening again. Lol What a day for me....AR....


----------



## Sully (Aug 28, 2016)

AR-15 said:


> Hmmmm my penis is 10.5 too. Whats the chances of that happening again.



That's odd,  Americans rarely measure things in millimeters. Metric system must be catching on in your part of the country. Jimmy Carter would be proud of you.


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 28, 2016)

Don't try and steal my thunder Lil' Sully. I'm still riding high on my emotions from finally getting that 1/2 tab of underdosed Var that I so deserve. 
   And I checked with Mrs. AR and she said 10.5 millimeters was fine. She kinda blew it off actually. All she cared about was that I was definitely working all day tomorrow cause I guess the fire guy is coming back to check our smoke alarms now. Its so nice that these fire fighters care so much that they do this type of stuff for nothing! Lol....AR....


----------



## Sully (Aug 29, 2016)

Many people don't realize this but, firefighting is actually a customer service job. And we service our customers well.


----------

